# Most touching Movie You Ever saw



## Sassycakes (Aug 29, 2019)

Years ago they aired movies at  night and I loved being in bed watching them. One Night they had on the Movie "Sentimental Journey" with John Payne and Maureen O'hara. It was the most heart touching movie I had ever seen. I cried most of the time it was on. So of course I couldn't go to sleep after seeing it,so I watched the next movie that came on after it. The movies was called "The Gift of Love." with Robert Stack and Lauren Bacall. Little did I know until I started watching it that it was a remake of Sentimental Journey,so I cried all over again. What was the most touching movie you have ever watched ?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 29, 2019)

I remember the movie "The Gift of Love"; my mom watched it when I was a little kid but I was able to understand most of it. It was quite moving. When you mentioned Robert Stack and Lauren Bacall it jogged my memory.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 29, 2019)

The Heart Is A Lonely Hunter.

I saw it at a theater, when it first came out, in '68.  I was so saddened by it, that I asked the gal whom I took to see it, if there was any way she could stay the night, to keep me from going off the deep end.  She called her mom, and told her she was staying at a girlfriend's house. My mom was out of town, so things worked out very well. Ah, to be sixteen, again! (The same thing happened when I took this other gal to see Voyage of the Damned ('76), with the same results.  Ah, to be twenty-four, again!)


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 29, 2019)

Some of those Lassie movies get me these days. Seeing a dog  surviving tough circumstances. Only since I bought a dog. Before I owned a dog, those movies didn't affect me near as much.


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 29, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> The Heart Is A Lonely Hunter.


That was a very underrated movie. Very subtle.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 29, 2019)

*One of many was Bridge to Terabithia  It was about two outcast kids who develop a close friendship and create a fantasy world as an escape.  I do not want to add spoilers, but there is a tragedy about 2/3 through that even made my tough as nails husband shed a tear or two (which he denied).  Beautiful movie, but still cannot bring myself to watch it again.*


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 29, 2019)

@treeguy64 

The Heart is a Lonely Hunter (Alan Arkin, Sondra Locke) is an excellent movie.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 29, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> The Heart Is A Lonely Hunter.
> 
> I saw it at a theater, when it first came out, in '68.  I was so saddened by it, that I asked the gal whom I took to see it, if there was any way she could stay the night, to keep me from going off the deep end.  She called her mom, and told her she was staying at a girlfriend's house. My mom was out of town, so things worked out very well. Ah, to be sixteen, again! (The same thing happened when I took this other gal to see Voyage of the Damned ('76), with the same results.  Ah, to be twenty-four, again!)




You really were a romantic little devil !


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 29, 2019)

The most touching movie is my all time favorite:


----------



## jerry old (Aug 29, 2019)

h


Sassycakes said:


> You really were a romantic little devil !


----------



## jerry old (Aug 29, 2019)

McCuller examines the spiritual dilemma of men, as does O’conner, and

Faulkner. They use the grotesque to exhibit our pettiness, our inability to grapple with
our personal lives; yet, we feel endowed to resolve the problems of those with locked mines. (I wrote mines rather than minds as it gives you a touchstone to the subterranean
aspect of our lives).

We are a mess…


----------



## 911 (Aug 29, 2019)

Maybe 5 or so years ago, my grandkids watched “Old Yeller.” That may have been a tear jerker. My granddaughter did cry a bit.

I sat there and watched it, well, sort of, I kind of dozed in and out, but I got the gist of it.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 29, 2019)

I cried through What Dreams May Come. Robin Williams was the star in that one. My daughter took me to the theater to see M Night Shamalan's Lady In the Water and I bawled all the way through that one too. The movie got lousy reviews but the innocence depicted in it got to me.


----------



## norman (Aug 29, 2019)

Old Yeller......A Walt Disney movie, still cry when I watch it.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 29, 2019)

Poor Old Yeller


----------



## Repondering (Aug 29, 2019)

"Remains of the Day" with Anthony Hopkins and Emma Thompson.
Hopkins' character was so dedicated to his job he couldn't see what was right in front of him.......he missed his chance with Thompson's character twice.  Didn't notice what a swine his employer was either.......


----------



## win231 (Aug 29, 2019)

"Born on the 4th of July."
"Patch Adams"


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 29, 2019)

Last Tango in Paris? there was a lot of touching in that movie .....


----------



## jujube (Aug 29, 2019)

Well, if we're going to measure by tears shed, it would have to be a tie between "The Green Mile" and "Schindler's List".

Most recently, I've seen "The Art of Racing in the Rain".  I had to go into the ladies' room after the movie and mop my face.


----------



## jerry old (Aug 29, 2019)

Repondering said:


> "Remains of the Day" with Anthony Hopkins and Emma Thompson.
> Hopkins' character was so dedicated to his job he couldn't see what was right in front of him.......he missed his chance with Thompson's character twice.  Didn't notice what a swine his employer was either.......


----------



## jerry old (Aug 29, 2019)

I think the thrust is:,  The butler (Hopkins) has a locked heart, not allowed to love, only as an much older man Hopkins allow himself to
unlock some of his emotion regarding Emma, then the quest for long-lost love, who remembers his character armor, but there is still a 
felling there.  Her current husband makes any involvement impossible.  
Indeed, the author wrote a haunt...


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 29, 2019)

911 said:


> Maybe 5 or so years ago, my grandkids watched “Old Yeller.” That may have been a tear jerker. My granddaughter did cry a bit.
> 
> I sat there and watched it, well, sort of, I kind of dozed in and out, but I got the just of it.


I am not allowed to mention that movie in our house because Janet cannot even think about it without going into a deep, deep funk.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 29, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Ah, to be sixteen, again!


Yeah, there was a lot of touching in the movies I saw back then.
Lots of touching


----------



## win231 (Aug 30, 2019)

"Conviction"  True story of a guy falsely convicted of murder.  His sister goes to law school & becomes a lawyer just to free him.
"Family of Strangers"  A woman needs surgery to fix a brain issue that causes her to pass out.  She needs family history info & that uncovers terrible family secrets.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 30, 2019)

Brian's Song
Imitation of Life
Madame X

And I agree Old Yeller was heartbreaking


----------



## Kimwhiz (Aug 30, 2019)

Pay it forward. My favorite movie. After it was over I ran into my husbands arms outside while he was changing the oil and bawled and bawled. lol


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 30, 2019)

Different movies at different times in my life.

I always remember this sappy 1939 Shirley Temple movie.


----------



## jerry old (Aug 30, 2019)

win231 said:


> "Born on the 4th of July."
> "Patch Adams"


Your going to have to search far before you find a  more pathetic scene than: Cruise and his friend fighting on the side of the road in their
wheelchairs, which resulted in them both laying on the ground like helpless turtles-it do make a statement! 
"  Patch Adams,"  Robin your supposed to be a comedian, quit jerking   peoples hearts around as in the scene where the crazy man he befriended kills his bride to be.


----------



## Repondering (Aug 30, 2019)

"On The Beach"....1959.

Set in Australia mostly, and at sea in a submarine  off the coast of a devastated North America.  It's after a nuclear war and the northern hemisphere is devoid of life, radioactive fallout is heading south to Australia, there's no hope, everyone's going to die, Gregory Peck, captain of a USN submarine, has a girlfriend, Ava Gardner, but it's no good, there's no hope......everyone is either going to die slowly and horribly by radiation sickness, die quicker by government supplied suicide pills or by means of their own devising.
I saw it when I was about 10 years old and figured I'd probably live through it in real life.
The haunting treatment of the tune "Waltzing Matilda" was forever imbued with a gloomy, hopeless quality for me.


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 30, 2019)

Hmmm.   I suppose "Still Alice" touched me quite a bit.   Also tear-jerkers like "The Notebook."


----------



## win231 (Aug 30, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> Your going to have to search far before you find a  more pathetic scene than: Cruise and his friend fighting on the side of the road in their
> wheelchairs, which resulted in them both laying on the ground like helpless turtles-it do make a statement!
> "  Patch Adams,"  Robin your supposed to be a comedian, quit jerking   peoples hearts around as in the scene where the crazy man he befriended kills his bride to be.


Well, I found that scene with Cruise & Dafoe funny, not touching.  Touching (to me) was when Cruise visited the parents of the guy he accidentally killed.


----------



## Trade (Aug 31, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> The most touching movie is my all time favorite:
> 
> View attachment 75475



You gotta be kidding!

That sappy thing?


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 31, 2019)

Trade said:


> You gotta be kidding!
> 
> That sappy thing?


It was the most touching in my opinion!


----------



## Trade (Aug 31, 2019)

Before Sunrise. 

It's also my all time favorite movie.


----------



## Trade (Aug 31, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> It was the most touching in my opinion!



To each his or her own. I'm just not a fan of the old "Love story where one of the two parties either comes down with a terminal illness or get's whacked" genre.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2019)

I avoid touching movies. I hate feeling sad or upset, so I don't know of any to suggest except for an old one called *"The Best Of The Best"*  (1989) which I was forced into watching while a guest at someone's home.

The movie itself wasn't so good. Anyone who knows me would be shocked that I would even watch a violent martial arts movie at all. But the realization near the end, moved me tremendously and made me cry.


----------



## charry (Aug 31, 2019)

Beaches and Notebook .


----------



## StarSong (Aug 31, 2019)

Some good recommendations here, thanks SF Peeps!

I'd never seen "On the Beach" nor read it until this past year. The book is a lot better than the movie, but both must have been terrifying when they were released. 

When I saw "The Way We Were" it had already been in the theaters for quite a while. I was on a date-ish with a guy I knew well but wasn't terribly romantic with. TWWW was the second half of a double feature (remember those?) and since I hadn't seen it yet, we stayed. Well, at the end I was weeping like a 5 year old child lost in the middle of K-Mart. The lights came up - all the way up as they did in those days - and I swear I was the only one crying because everyone else had already seen it.  

Still love that movie.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 31, 2019)

911 said:


> Maybe 5 or so years ago, my grandkids watched “Old Yeller.” That may have been a tear jerker. My granddaughter did cry a bit.
> 
> I sat there and watched it, well, sort of, I kind of dozed in and out, but I got the gist of it.



I got so upset the first time I saw Old Yeller that I would never watch it again!


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 31, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, there was a lot of touching in the movies I saw back then.
> Lots of touching



But I betcha most of it was not on the screen . . . Especially if it was at a drive-in?


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 31, 2019)

The English Patient -- one of the only movies that I've liked more than the book.  Though my favorite lines from the movie are directly from Michael Ondaatje's book.  As far as touching, it covers the gamut ---  passion, affection, exploration, loss, betrayal, the times (periphery of WWII).

*“We die containing a richness of lovers and tribes, tastes we have swallowed, bodies we have plunged into and swum up as if rivers of wisdom, characters we have climbed into as if trees, fears we have hidden in as if caves. *

*I wish for all this to be marked on by body when I am dead. I believe in such cartography - to be marked by nature, not just to label ourselves on a map like the names of rich men and women on buildings. We are communal histories, communal books. We are not owned or monogamous in our taste or experience.”    *


----------



## 911 (Aug 31, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> But I betcha most of it was not on the screen . . . Especially if it was at a drive-in?



Are you speaking from experience? Just curious.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 1, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> But I betcha most of it was not on the screen . . . *Especially if it was at a drive-in*?


The stroll in
Downtown Portland OR
3rd st
A quarter for maybe a half minute

I wrote about it seven or eight years ago

Here it is (again, sorry);


*Geriometry*

I woke up the other day and found out I was 63.
Sixty-effing-three…….
The obits contain a lot of folks that got to 63.
And when I peruse those obits, I go, ‘well crap, the ol’ bugger was 63, no wonder he died.
I mean, it’s really hard to relate…until I hear a 50 year old chatting about the good ol’ days.


Good ol’ days.


Was it back in the ‘80s when techno wizards discussed the unlimited possibilities of ‘the information highway’?

Was it when my 13 year old genius son started creating things on his Vic 20, and phones went cordless?


Or was it back in the ‘60s?

Yeah, for me it was the ‘60s.

Porn?

Smut?

It was peep shows.


Sleazy old buildings down on SW 3rd, all lined up.
Garish signs with suggestive artwork and decrepit blinking lights.
Once inside, old men, 63 year old men, unshaven, unkempt, stained white shirts, matted hair, would check your ID.
My ‘ID’ was a crisp Lincoln.
They’d waive me thru.

Once past the curtain, you had to stand there for a minute or two to let your pupils catch up with the smarmy darkness,
and for your nostrils to adjust to the weird aroma of…well I didn’t know, but the floor was sticky.

The only light was the flittering beams coming from the booths of hastily constructed plywood that housed cheap 8mm film cameras,
and a reel of naked ladies.
Naked ladies.
Moving naked ladies.
Humping naked ladies.
Spreading naked ladies.
$.25 naked ladies.
Grainy, grey and white celluloid naked ladies.
Enough naked ladies to make a 14 year old’s heart pound out of his chest….and that was just during the eye/nose adjustment period.




Butterfly said:


> But I betcha most of it was not on the screen



Don't know
I made sure to never touch the screen


One time I was in such a hurry, I didn’t wait for my eyes to adjust, and ran smack into some ol’ man’s back with my face, of which his stank didn’t get outta my nostrils til after gym class.
That was another thing. Those wooden booths had knot holes in the side panels,
and some knot holes had the complementary eye ball…rather unnerving, it was.
Then there was the occasional breaking and entering into your booth.
That was more than unnerving….but it didn’t stop me from coming back.


Yeah, those were the good ol’ days.
I’m not kidding.
You had time to let your imagination germinate.
Now?
Now, no matter what your infatuation, it’s right at your fingertips.
Porn?
I kid about porn.
It’s a freaking bore, and that’s sad.
Not sad because porn is so rife it’s boring, but sad because all information of any freaking thing is right there…just right there…not a mile away at some library, but right there.

It’s like buying a video, because ‘that was the best movie I’ve seen in a long time’….and putting it in your DVD library
….and never watching it…. ever again…..because it’s there, right there.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 1, 2019)

A tale of gross breach of etiquette at porn store 

" I didn’t wait for my eyes to adjust, and ran smack into some ol’ man’s back with my face, of which his stank didn’t get outta my nostrils"

Belly laugh, chuckle, I 'member...

In these dark, dank places you do not  acknowledge the presence of other people, no eye-to-eye contact no nothing...  A better man than I wrote 'no man is an island.'
He must'a never frequented porn stores.  Only you and the clerk ,(you got quarters') are to exchange words.
Wish I could telephone the guy I went to sin store with in 72 (he died0 wonder if sin killed him?


----------



## jerry old (Sep 1, 2019)

Trade said:


> To each his or her own. I'm just not a fan of the old "Love story where one of the two parties either comes down with a terminal illness or get's whacked" genre.





jerry r. garner said:


> A tale of gross breach of etiquette at porn store
> 
> " I didn’t wait for my eyes to adjust, and ran smack into some ol’ man’s back with my face, of which his stank didn’t get outta my nostrils"
> 
> ...


I thought  Oregon and Washington State were bastions of decency against the crazies in Calif...,but a football named the Ducks is a tad
suspicious.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 1, 2019)

Repondering said:


> "On The Beach"....1959.
> 
> Set in Australia mostly, and at sea in a submarine  off the coast of a devastated North America.  It's after a nuclear war and the northern hemisphere is devoid of life, radioactive fallout is heading south to Australia, there's no hope, everyone's going to die, Gregory Peck, captain of a USN submarine, has a girlfriend, Ava Gardner, but it's no good, there's no hope......everyone is either going to die slowly and horribly by radiation sickness, die quicker by government supplied suicide pills or by means of their own devising.
> I saw it when I was about 10 years old and figured I'd probably live through it in real life.
> The haunting treatment of the tune "Waltzing Matilda" was forever imbued with a gloomy, hopeless quality for me.


payed money to see it first time, still in my thuggy years.  Boring, and I paid money!
Now, just about the best presentation of hopelessness of several individuals and how useless though it was, they all dealt with the situation with  a firm jaw.  
Question: would you have crawled back into the sub for a more or less pointless trip home.  Obviously, most of the members of the crew did
not live in Calif.  Going to the USA would only hasten their demise; was/is the lure of home that strong...think about that more than I should, hmm.
Assuies make some hard movies, at least those viewed in USA: Breaker Morant, ...Oh Dear cannot remember the title of the girls high school/
finishing  school, circa 1920-30, where two of the girls disappeared while on a school outing.   A fictional portal. but such a haunt the viewer wanted to believe it was true-peculiar emotive response??


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 1, 2019)

ET-Phone Home

I almost never cry, I cried.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 1, 2019)

911 said:


> Are you speaking from experience? Just curious.



 W-e-l-l,  all I know is my high school boyfriend and I went to see The Guns of Navarone three times at the old Route 66 Drive-In in his '57 Ford, and I still have no idea what that movie was about.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 2, 2019)

Wasn't there a top 5 movies?  can't find it, lost my mind again.
I’ve been germinating, knowing they’d pop up in their own time


Sling Blade
Overboard –Goldie Hawn & kurt russel, I do not like comedies, but what can I say.
Manhunter-vastly underrated actor, William Peterson-the first of the human-nawers
Eastern Promises-Viggo Mortensen, his characteristics, the way he deals with others,…the way he does things. He’s been around decade or more, first time I noted him
Honorable Mention-if Mel Gibson is allowed, Im uncertain about these two. Watch these two at least once a year maybe because there on T.V. all the time: We were Soldiers, and Young.
Yea, I know it was the ‘and Young’ that got me. I know it already-okay.

Then Braveheart, really, really liked his wife


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 2, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> Sling Blade


That should be in my top five...easy


----------



## StarSong (Sep 2, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> That should be in my top five...easy


Great movie.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 5, 2019)

The one I remember well is a WWII movie made right after the war. It's about a small bridge in Germany in the last hours of the war. The Americans, with their tanks, are on one side, and its defended by a Hilter Youth brigade-kids. The Americans are aware of that it was only Hitler Youth.  They try to get the kids to surrender. The kids vow to fight to the end. But the GIs had to take the bridge, NOW. And they did. It was a gut wrenching movie. Sorry don't know the title.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 6, 2019)

Oh there are some amazing movies on here! I see some of my favorites. Love Story was probably the first tear jerker I saw. I'd say Schindler's List was right up there as well. And The Green Mile. I haven't seen The Art of Racing in the Rain, but it's my favorite book, but I can just imagine what the movie is like.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 6, 2019)

West Side Story


----------



## win231 (Sep 6, 2019)

"Mrs. Doubtfire" had some touching moments.

"Sling Blade" was great - especially when Karl gave that great "gift" to the kid.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 6, 2019)

Brian's Song
The Notebook
Bambi


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 8, 2019)

A few come to mind.  The Elephant Man, Ghandi and a movie starring Elizabeth Montgomery and Anthony Hopkins called Dark Victory.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Sep 11, 2019)

I'm surprised no one mentioned " The Way we Were".....


----------



## Granny B. (Sep 11, 2019)

The Inn of the Sixth Happiness - 1958 -  Ingrid Bergman


----------



## Catlady (Sep 11, 2019)

My favorite tearjerker was ''The Notebook"


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 11, 2019)

*A lot of good ones on this list.  I am the resident oddball here who has little to no interest in "tearjerkers" involving animals. Like the Racing in the Rain one, or any of the sad dog movies of the past few years.  Not sure why.*


----------



## Lara (Sep 11, 2019)

"I Can Only Imagine". True Story. Powerful. Rated 5 Star. Free with Amazon Prime.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 12, 2019)

retiredtraveler said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned " The Way we Were".....


I did.  See post #38 on this thread.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 12, 2019)

Ordinary People with Mary Tyler Moore and Donald Sutherland  MTM was incredible


----------



## jerry old (Sep 12, 2019)

Then there is Kirk Douglas in  (acquired taste jury still out) in " Paths of Glory'

(Info that does not fit this thread=The French troops had at least, two troop revolts, they got tired of dying.

Yea, yea, us hear it for going over the top...
French govt responded, 'execute a few, they'll go back to the trenches (the dying due to stupidity of generals).  They did, govt. promised
reform-lies
WW I: CHURCHILL OBSERVED  'KAHKI MAKEs poor armor for machine guns.  
Reception: Don't want to hear it, were at war.

Us talk about "nam'
Well, it was a long time ago, I'd talked out many years ago...     

There a lot of great movies, we forget how great they were until someone brings them to mind.
We also forget the crux of  how they depicted our ugly and sometimes our good.  
Spy stories use to be cerebral, now there 'murder incorporated' 

This thread jolts the memory-good thread
 "The Prince of Tides," didn't know Nick Nolte was such an accomplished thespian, he and Barbara 'tore it up,' huh- yea.     
"Hurry Sundown" Deborah Kerr (sp?) Robert Mitchum,  a bit draggy in spots, but a good'un


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 12, 2019)

I have been thinking about this question, and it is truly difficult to pick only one movie that was an all-time most favorite. But weeding down through the list, I think that I am going to put “ Somewhere in Time” at the top, but followed closely by “Ladyhawke”, “Frequency”, “Almost like Heaven”, and of course, “Hunt for Red October”. 
There are others that I really enjoy, and can watch and enjoy it each time, but these would be my most favorite movies, and it really is hard for me to put them in any kind of order as to which ones are at the top of the list.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 27, 2019)

Something I just realized: All the 007 movies have snippets of the 'Goldfinger'  theme running through them.


----------



## JB in SC (Sep 29, 2019)

I am a big fan of pre 1940 films, so “Make Way for Tomorrow“ (1937) is one that sticks with me, Beulah Bondi and Victor Moore were perfectly cast.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 29, 2019)

The Best Years of Our Lives, A very touching movie about World War II vets returning home and adjusting to life after the war.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 29, 2019)

I would have to go with Old Yeller also.  It was probably the first movie to make me cry. I've cried through parts of other movies since but that one stands out.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 9, 2020)

I forgot all about Beaches and the Note Book. Talk about crying my eyes out !


----------



## StarSong (Feb 9, 2020)

Most touching?  Probably _Behind the Green Door_. Or did you mean a different kind of touching???


----------



## JimBob1952 (Feb 9, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *One of many was Bridge to Terabithia  It was about two outcast kids who develop a close friendship and create a fantasy world as an escape.  I do not want to add spoilers, but there is a tragedy about 2/3 through that even made my tough as nails husband shed a tear or two (which he denied).  Beautiful movie, but still cannot bring myself to watch it again.*


I took my daughter to it and cried.   Same thing happened to me at a movie called The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Feb 9, 2020)

A movie with Anthony Hopkins and Debra Winger (!) about C.S. Lewis.  Shadowlands?


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 9, 2020)

Lara said:


> "I Can Only Imagine". True Story. Powerful. Rated 5 Star. Free with Amazon Prime.


Dennis Quaid was *incredible!*


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 9, 2020)

"Life is Beautiful" with Roberto Benigni. Forget 'three hankies' it was a three boxes of kleenez movie


----------



## Gaer (Feb 9, 2020)

"Splendor in the Grass" .  and "The Notebook".  They were like watching my life unfold on the movie screen.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 11, 2020)

One of my favorites is'My Dog Skip' '00
The movie is based on author,Willie Morris's memoir growing up in Mississippi in the 40's. For his 9th birthday he's given a fox terrier puppy,he names 'Skip' .Every time I watch this movie,the tears flow
I'll go see any movie with a dog in it being a life long dog lover


----------

